# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Shqipëria dhe Anglia, mareveshje për riatdhesimin e emigrantëve

## desada-UK

Nënshkruhet Marrëveshja e Ripranimit të personave

 Nga http://www.mpo.gov.al/

14.10.2003

Sot paradite në ambientet e Ministrisë së Rendit Publik, është nënshkruar Marrëveshja e Ripranimit të personave midis Qeverisë së Republikës së Shqipërisë dhe Qeverisë së Mbretërisë së Bashkuar të Britanisë së Madhe dhe Irlandës së Veriut. Marrëveshja u nënshkrua nga ministri i Rendit Publik, Luan Rama dhe ambasadori i Britanisë së Madhe në Tiranë, David Landsman. 



Nënshkrimi i kësaj marrëveshjeje, - ka theksuar ministri i Rendit, - është një moment i rëndësishëm që shënon jo vetëm nivelin e mirë të marrëdhënieve dhe bashkëpunimit që ekziston midis nesh, por edhe angazhimin real dhe seriozitetin në partneritet të plotë për të administruar së bashku problemet që kanë të bëjnë me ripranimin e personave që rezultojnë me probleme ligjore në vendet respektive Sipas ministrit Rama ky dokument është pjesë e angazhimit të marrë nga Qeveria Shqiptare në kuadër të plotësimit të të gjitha kritereve që kanë të bëjnë me procesin e stabilizim asocimit në Bashkimin Evropian. 



Duke folur për bashkëpunimin dypalësh ministri Rama ka nënvizuar se vihet re një ridimensionim i këtij bashkëpunimi veçanërisht pas konferencës së Londrës, ridimensionim i cili ka prodhuar një partneritet real midis strukturave policore, me veprime reciprokisht të ndërsjellta në të dyja vendet dhe hetime të përbashkëta të grupeve kriminale që veprojnë në lidhje në Shqipëri apo në Britaninë e Madhe. 



Ambasadori Landsman nga ana e tij e ka vlerësuar marrëveshjen si një mjet shumë efikas dhe të rëndësishëm kundër emigrimit të paligjshëm dhe trafiqeve. Ne përshëndesim vullnetin e mirë të Qeverisë Shqiptare, - ka theksuar ambasadori britanik duke siguruar se, - ky nuk do të jetë fundi i bashkëpunimit dypalësh kundër krimit të organizuar dhe trafiqeve ilegale. 



Të dy palët kanë shprehur gadishmërinë dhe angazhimin e tyre të plotë për të forcuar më tej me hapa konkrete këtë bashkëpunim në drejtim të luftës kundër krimit të organizuar trafiqeve ilegale, etj.

----------


## desada-UK

Cili do te ishte mendimi juaj rreth kesaj marrveshje?
une mendoj se kjo nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse legalizimi zyrtar i nje "fshese" angleze ndaj shqiptareve ne UK.

----------


## {FIGO}

Shqiperi- Angli: Te ripranojme shkelesit e ligjit
Shqiperia dhe Mbreteria e Britanise se Madhe, do te pripranojne personat me probleme ligjore ne ne vendet respektive. Dje paradite ne ambientet e Ministrise se Rendit, u nenshkrua marreveshja perkatese, nga ministri Luan Rama dhe nga ambsadori britanik ne Tirane David Landsman. Rama tha se "Nenshkrimi i kesaj marreveshjeje eshte nje moment i rendesishem qe shenon jo vetem nivelin e mire te marredhenieve dhe bashkepunimit qe ekziston midis nesh, por edhe angazhimin real dhe seriozitetin ne partneritet te plote per te administruar se bashku problemet qe kane te bejne me ripranimin e personave qe rezultojne me probleme ligjore ne vendet respektive" Sipas Rames "dokument eshte pjese e angazhimit te marre nga Qeveria Shqiptare ne kuader te plotesimit te te gjitha kritereve qe kane te bejne me procesin e stabilizim asocimit ne Bashkimin Evropian". Ambasadori Landsman nga ana e tij e ka vleresuar marreveshjen si nje mjet shume efikas dhe te rendesishem kunder emigrimit te paligjshem dhe trafiqeve. "Ne pershendesim vullnetin e mire te Qeverise Shqiptare, - ka theksuar ambasadori britanik duke siguruar se, - ky nuk do te jete fundi i bashkepunimit dypalesh kunder krimit te organizuar dhe trafiqeve ilegale". Te dy palet kane shprehur gadishmerine dhe angazhimin e tyre te plote per te forcuar me tej me hapa konkrete kete bashkepunim ne drejtim te luftes kunder krimit te organizuar trafiqeve ilegale, etj.

----------


## {FIGO}

NE KETE RAST SHKELESIT E LIGJIT JANE ATA QE KANE KALUAR PA DOKUMENTE
edhe nje here vertetohet proverbi 



KUSH TA FUT SOT
pergjigjen nuk ka nevoje tua kujtoj
por duke pare premtimet e nanos ne fushaten elektorale
te gjithe emigrantet shqiptare qe jane ne angli kur te kthehen ne shq kane punen e siguruar etj etj 
dhe do te paguhen sipas deshires me valuten qe deshurojne 
paund,euro ose dollar

ca doni me x belulin

----------


## Albo

Çdo shqiptar, që do të shpallet klandestin, apo i paligjshëm në ishullin britanik, mbështetur në marrëveshjen e re të nënshkruar dje në Ministrinë e Rendit Publik, brenda 24 orëve do të riatdhesohet, apo ekstradohet 

*Ministria e Rendit firmos marrëveshjen me palën angleze për kthimin e të kërkuarve 

Anglia: OK ekstradimit të shqiptarëve 
Emigrantët non grata, të gjithë përpara drejtësisë* 

Artur Qorraj

Për herë të parë, marrëveshje ripranimi midis Anglisë dhe Shqipërisë. Të kërkuarit shqiptarë për llogari të policisë britanike dhe ata që do shpallen non grata në këtë vend, do të jenë në dispozicion të organeve të drejtësisë.

Hetime të përbashkëta midis dy policive për grupet kriminale të sapokrijuara përtej kanalit të La Manshit. Çdo shqiptar, që do të shpallet klandestin, apo i paligjshëm në ishullin britanik, mbështetur në marrëveshjen e re të nënshkruar dje në Ministrinë e Rendit Publik, brenda 24 orëve do të riatdhesohet, apo ekstradohet. Lajmin e bënë publik burime zyrtare nga Drejtoria e Informacionit në dikasterin blu. Ministri Luan Rama dhe ambasadori anglez në Tiranë, David Landsman, kanë firmosur dje paradite marrëveshjen dypalëshe, që ka shënuar dhe një etapë të re në historinë midis dy vendeve. Ne jemi të gatshëm të bashkëpunojmë me qeverinë tuaj dhe kjo marrëveshje është një hap tjetër bashkëpunimi për të çuar përpara hetimet dypalëshe dhe luftën kundër krimit të organizuar, e atij shqiptar, që ka lindur në Angli, është shprehur ministri Rama. Ai i ka premtuar ambasadorit Landsman se kjo marrëveshje do të zbatohet me seriozitet për t´i shërbyer qëllimit të zgjidhjes së problemeve me natyrë dypalëshe. Që këtej e tutje, policitë britanike dhe shqiptare, do të operojnë në mënyrë të përbashkët në fushën e identifikimit dhe përjashtimit të personave me probleme, ose që janë pjesë e krimit të organizuar. Ne jemi të kënaqur nga kjo frymë bashkëpunimi dhe ky nuk do të jetë fundi në luftën kundër trafiqeve ilegale dhe krimit të organizuar, ka thënë ambasadori Landsman gjatë takimit. Ndërkohë që kreu i dikasterit blu, Rama, e ka quajtur një hap përpara edhe për integrimin e Shqipërisë në Bashkimin Evropian. Në radhë të parë marrëveshja përmban rënien dakord midis dy palëve për riatdhesimin e emigrantëve shqiptarë në Angli e Irlandë, të cilët janë rezidentë prej vitit 1997 e më parë. Ata që përbëjnë rrezikshmëri, apo që kanë një pasaportë jo të pastër, do të rikthehen mbështetur mbi marrëveshjen e bashkëpunimit të firmosur dje. Nga ana tjetër, për të gjithë shqiptarët që identifikohen si pjesë e rrjeteve kriminale të drogës, armëve, prostitutave, klandestinëve, do të rinisin hetimet dypalëshe. Pala shqiptare do të ndihmojë me informacion policinë britanike. Po kështu do të ripranojë në burgjet e saj këta persona të rrezikshëm. Marrëveshja përmban edhe ekstradimin e personave që kanë njërën apo tjetrën shtetësi dhe që kërkohen për vepra të ndryshme penale. Ky nivel bashkëpunimi do të realizohet edhe nëpërmjet strukturave të Interpolit anglez dhe atij shqiptar. Pas nënshkrimit pritet që një pjesë e mirë e emigrantëve shqiptarë, që kanë ikur pa viza në ishullin britanik, të kthehen nga fundi i këtij viti e në vazhdim. Numri i shqiptarëve që kanë shkuar në Britaninë e Madhe llogaritet mbi 10 mijë persona, por, sipas burimeve, nga ministria për autoritetet vendore një problem të madh përbëjnë shqiptarët që veprojnë në organizatat kriminale të vogla e të mëdha.

Panorama

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Te me falni qe po nderhy kot. 
Ne angli eksiston nje ligji tille qe kthen mbrapsht tere refugjatet ilegale ish azil kerkuesit te cileve u eshte refuzuar e drejta per azil. Kjo marreveshje midis Shqiperise dhe Anglise mund te kete ndonje bisht nga mbrapa e cila nuk eshte pasqyruar per publikun e gjere. Anglia deri me sot ka kthyer tere refugjatet te cilet kane qene ilegale mbrapsht me fluturime direkt ne Kosove , dhe disa kohe me perpara dhe ne Tirane. 
E keqja eshte se informacioni i publikuar si ne faqen e ministrise se shtetit shqiptar si ketu ne kete forum eshte mjaft i cunguar. Nese flasim per nje trasparence te punes ne keto ministri atehere duhet te kishim perpara dokumentin e plote te nenshkruar. Nje gje e tille nuk eshte bere e mundur dhe ne shikojme ate cka shteti shqiptar deshiron te publikoje. 
Eshte per te ardhur keq qe akoma vazhdohet me metoda pune te tilla, ku per te perfituar kredibilitet politik arrihen te nenshkruhen mareveshje te tilla, qe nje zot e di se cfare jane ne realitet. 
Gjithsesi nese ndokush ka mundesi te publikoje marreveshjen origjinale, te publikuar dhe ne anglisht atehere do te mund te flasim se cfare eshte ne te vertete kjo marreveshje

----------


## nordiku

Nqs kujtoni Pandeli Majkon nuk la per dy  ore e gjysem te ulej avionin britanik me rrefugjate qe kishin deklaruar se nuk jane kosovare sic jane rregjistruar por jane shqipetare dhe kerkojne te kthehen ne Shqiperi. Ai e justifikoi kete se ato jane rregjistruar atje si kosovare. Nqs ata kane prezantuar dokumenta shqipetare ne homofisin anglez dhe me provoni identitetin e personit ne Rinas me dokument shqipetar atehere dakort do t'i pranojme. Qeveria Angleze nuk mund ta bente nje gje te tille pasi te gjithe e dine se jemi rregjistruar si kosovare atehere kerkoi leje per te shkuar ne Prishtine. Prej asaj dite jane kthyer ne Tirane vetem personat qe kane terhequr azilin ndersa personat per ekstradim or deportuar jane kthyer ne Prishtine.

 Kjo marrevesje i hap driten jeshile qeverise Angleze qe cdo shqipetar i kapur ne te zese ose pa dokumentacionin e duhur do te deportohet direkt ne Shqiperi dhe jo nga Kosova.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Budadelluk nga Shteti jon qe firmos "Shqiptaret te kthehen ne Shqiperi" kur nuk ka ku te na mbaj!

Une pervete kthehem vullnetar, por ku eshte Puna? Ku eshte siguria jeteses? Ke te besosh? 

Sic e kan nisur qeveritaret  tane Shqiperia 3.5 Million ka per te ngelur ndomos me pak.

Keta edhe nuk na perballojn dot te na ofrojne pune, siguri per femijet dhe edukimin e tyre......dhe bejn gam gam kot.....

Sa per ne Angli mos them pak por nje pjes e mire kan marr statusin qe nuk i lun topi nga ketu, dhe te tjeret i shtyjn nga dita dites  qe te rrin sa me shume ketu. Pse? Sepse sic e thash pak me par restorante, lokale, hotele, pallate, rruget mund te jen rregulluar por cfare kerkon populli deri tani nuk eshte ber ndonje gje. 

Mjer ata qe jan atje!

----------


## Shijaksi-London

MARREVESHJA E KTHIMIT RAMA-LANDSMAN

"Shteti ynë nuk po na përkrah"

Emigrantët në Angli: Të kthehen kriminelët


Nga Londra Muhamed Veliu
Gazeta Shqiptare

Vetëm disa orë pasi ministri shqiptar i Rendit, Luan Rama, ka hedhur firmën në marrëveshjen e ripranimit me Anglinë, dhe ka mbaruar shampanjën e servirur me këtë rast me ambasadorin Landsman, në mijërat e shqiptarëve në Britaninë e Madhe, të cilët jetojnë aty ilegalisht, ky lajm ka ardhur tronditës. Ata që kanë ndjekur nëpërmjet kanaleve shqiptare në satelit pamjet filmike të nëshkrimit të kësaj marrëveshjeje, janë shtangur dhe për një moment janë habitur se si qeveria e Tiranës ndërmerrte një hap të tillë. Bëhet fjalë për një marrëveshje të dy ditëve më parë mes ministrit shqiptar të Rendit, Luan Rama, dhe ambasadorit anglez në Tiranë, David Landsman. Sipas marrëveshjes, të gjithë shqiptarët që jetojnë ilegalisht në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar do të riatdhesohen, "me qëllim minimizimin e zhvillimit të emigracionit ilegal". Firma e Ramës në marrëveshje, sipas tij, është një tregues i zhvillimit të marrëdhënieve dypalëshe Shqipëri-Angli dhe përmbushjes së detyrimeve europiane, për të cilat vendi ynë po angazhohet. Por nga ana tjetër, tani Shqipërisë i duhet të ndeshet me mijëra shqiptarët e dëbuar. Të menjëhershme kanë qenë edhe reagimet e komunitetit shqiptar që jeton në Angli, të cilët janë të frikësuar nga "fshesa" britanike.

Reagimet

"Firmosja e marrëveshjes është një hap shumë i nxituar, pasi shumë shqiptarë nuk kanë kushte të përshtatshmë të kthehen si në Kosovë dhe në Shqipëri. Nëse emigrantët shqiptarë do të kthehen atje, ata do të bëhen barrë e shoqërisë, kur dihet që problemet ekonomike janë gjithnjë në rritje", ka thënë për Gazetën Shqiptare, Telat Pllana, kryetar i shoqatës "Faik Konica" në Londër. Ndërkohë D.Dema, punonjës i këshillit të emigrantëve në Birmingham, e ka konsideruar Marrëveshjen e Ripranimit si të njëanëshme, "e cila bën që emigrantët shqiptarë në Britaninë e Madhe nuk përfitojnë fare". "Nga bisedat që kam pasur rreth këtij problemi, me shqiptarë që jetojnë në Angli, vërej se ata janë shumë të indinjuar me administratën shqiptare, e cila jo vetëm që nuk mund t'i ndihmojë ata jashtë, por tani po del kundër integrimit të tyre me marrëveshje kthimi të këtij lloji", ka thënë Dema. Në të njëjtën kohë Ismet Gega, kryetar i shoqatës "Shqiponja Northhampton", është shprehur: "Eshtë një marrëveshje e nxituar, duke menduar se gjendja ekonomike në Shqipëri nuk është në nivelin që t'i përgjigjet numrit të emigrantëve që do të kthehen. Megjithëse tani kjo marrëveshje është firmosur, mendoj se duhej gjetur një kompromis, një rrugë e mesme për të mos arritur në këtë marrëveshje ekstreme dhe të dëmshme për emigrantët shqiptarë në Angli". Edhe emigrantë të ndryshëm që ndodhen në Angli shprehen të frikësuar. Një grua shqiptare që banon në lagjen "Manor Park" tha se ndihet e frikësuar nga kthimi i mundshëm, pasi ka humbur dy gjyqe. Tonini nga Vau i Dejës, një student informatike, i cili është tërësisht në "të zezë", që nga tetori i shkuar, mendon se të gjithë njerëzit nuk duhen futur në një thes. "E dimë që ka kriminelë dhe njerëz që janë të përfshirë në krime dhe më vjen mirë që atyre po u vjen fundi. Por ç'taksirat kemi ne të tjerët, të na kthejnë, kur po ndërtojmë një jetë të re dhe po shkollohemi".

Kthimet

Kapja dhe dërgimi i azilkërkuesve shqiptarë do të bëhet nga policia angleze në bashkëpunim me autoritet e emigracionit.
Në javët e fundit, në stacionet e trenit në lagjet "Barking", "Ilford", "Stratford", "Harringey" dhe shumë stacione të tjera, sipas shumë shqiptarëve, policë civilë kanë bërë ndalimin e tyre në orët e para të mëngjesit, kur ata nisen për në punë dhe kanë bërë verifikimin e dokumenteve. Nuk kanë munguar vizitat e befasishme, natën nga policia, në adresat ku sipas Ministrisë së Rendit, "Home Office", jetojnë azilantë shqiptarë. Pas verifikimit të mospasjes së dokumenteve, emigrantët dërgohen në qendrat e grumbullimit, të quajtura "Detentions Centre", nga ku më pas dërgohen në vendet e tyre. Sipas burimeve të brendshme në këto qendra, një herë në javë nga aeroporti i Gatëikut ngrihet një avion me destinacion Prishtinën dhe Tiranën.

Flet Ambasadori shqiptar në Londër
Robo: Marrëveshja është sukses

Në të kundërt të emigrantëve në Angli, është shprehur dje për Gazetën ambasadori shqiptar në Londër, Kastriot Robo. "Do ta quaja një sukses arritjen e kësaj marrëveshjeje midis dy qeverive, e cila bëhet në kuadrin e marrëveshjes dypalëshe për të qenë partnerë në luftën kundër trafiqeve ilegale dhe krimit të organizuar. Jemi të vendosur të realizojmë standardet me Bashkimin Europian, si një kërkesë për anëtarësimin e vendit tonë në BE", ka thënë Robo. Sipas tij, e vështira dhe e keqja e kësaj çështjeje është se pjesa më e madhe e emigrantëve shqiptarë që ndodhen në Angli janë me status joligjor të rregullt dhe objektivi i qeverisë shqiptare, në bashkëpunim me atë britanike, është që të bashkëpunohet në legalizimin e këtij komuniteti që jeton dhe punon këtu. "Qëndrimi zyrtar shqiptar është që të luftohet elementi kriminal dhe ai i inkriminuar, si dhe të qëndrojnë e t'u krijohen kushte mundësie qëndrimi dhe pune atyre njerëzve që janë të rregullt dhe janë të dobishëm, si për qeverinë dhe shoqërinë britanike dhe njëkohësisht për Shqipërinë. Desha të theksoj se trajtimi dhe mbështetja e emigrantëve shqiptarë kudo në botë në përgjithësi dhe në Britaninë e Madhe në mënyrë të veçantë, është prioritet i qeverisë shqiptare", ka theksuar kryediplomati shqiptar në Londër.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Nuk kemi shtet ne jo! 
Qeveritaret tane duan plumbin te gjithe!
Kush kthehet atje?


Njof plot qe jetojn ketu ilegalisht!
Njeri nga shoket e mi u hodh nga kati 3 kur i erdhi policia per ta marr dhe i shpetoi. Kshuqe sado letra te firmosin keto "qeveritar" se as emrin qeveritar nuk e meritojn nuk do kthehen.

Jo Angli-Shqiperi te bashkpunojn po dhe Usa nuk bejne dote gje!

Do zoti kto secret services ne londer nxjerrin ndonje Shqipe ti zhduki Politikanet aktual qafe.

Shnet!

----------


## nordiku

Evetmja gje qe ka ndryshuar nga kjo marreveshje eshte qe nuk ka me rregjistrime te reja ne homofis dhe nuk ka me letra per ato qe nuk i kane marre dhe ato qe presin gjygjin e kane te humbur.

Kjo nuk eshte fund i botes. Ato qe jane ne Shqiperi jetojne. Edhe ne si ato nuk do te vdesim. Kush eshte mesuar ketu do te vije perseri apo do te beje nje marifet te mare letrat. Psh do te martohet me Angleze ose ndonje tjeter qe ka letrat.

Sa te jene maunet ne do vijme ketu ne Angli por po i derguan maunet ne hene ne do te shkojme dhe atje. Prandaj quhemi Shqipetar.

Por dicka seriozisht eshte problem per Shqiperine per arsye shume familje jetojne ne leket qe marrin nga djemte e tyre ne Angli. Dhe inflacioni ne Shqiperi nuk eshte ne ato permasa te konsiderueshme per arsye te kesaj valute qe hyn ne Shqiperi nga emigracioni. Dhe qendra e ketij te fundit eshte zhendosur ne Angli keto kohet e fundit per Shqipetaret.

----------


## bledi-uk

Une jam nje nga ata qe jam riadhesuar nje here dhe kam ardhur prape, po vec sa desha  t'ju them se kjo gje ka qe para 3 vitesh dhe deri me sot.Dhe sa per dijeni c'do te enjte nga anglia fluturon nje avion me refugjate te kthyer ne drejtim te kosoves apo shqiperise.Dhe jo ai ministri i rendit apo kush eshte ai qe e ka nenshkruar ate marveshje, po dhe vete ai mjeker cjapi ta nenshkruaj shqipetarin nuk e ndalojne dot, jo se po e them kte se jemi trima te vijme ne angli apo te shkojme kun tjeter po e bejme kte nga nevoja se te gjithe e dine se si jane kushtet ne shqiperi.

----------


## Englander

Hey guys! Gjeja me e poshter qe LUAN RAMA mund te bente eshte ajo qe beri "firmosi .......".
Mire se ne rinia e gjejme menyren dhe jetojme po keta kalamajte qe kane lindur ne Angli jane mesuar te shkojne ne parqe, te blejne cfare te ju doje zemra ata te shkretet cfare do te bejne.
Une per vete isha ne Shqiperi per nja 10 dite ne Shtator edhe ngela shume e zhgenjuar.
Robte atje ishin shume te pa edukata d.m.th ashtu sic i kemi lene, por ngaqe kemi ndryshuar per vete mendojne se edhe ata kane por s'qenka e vertete.
Nje shembull ishte kur vajta ne nje lokal ne Tirane ne mos gabohem quhej Siena dhe kur kamarieri erdhi te merrte porosine i thashe sic i themi ne anglisht "A mund te kem.......  te lutem". Kamarieri i shkrete shifte shtrember edhe mendonte se po nxirrja kunj. Jo vetem kaq por edhe shoqeria mendojne se po e ben per tangerllek dhe se je rritur mendje.
Rasti tjeter ishte kur po zbrisja nga autobusi dikush ma shkeli kemben le qe per te thene me fal nuk tha njeri por edhe filloi te shtynte sikur te ishte ne radhen e qumeshtit.
N.q.s doni te mallkoni dike thojini te cofte zoti ne Shqiperi.

----------


## HERNAND

O Redo C kemi, si ke qene me shendet??

Persa i takon temes ne fjale, eshte praketike e trasheguar ne vite nga politakanet tane dhe nuk duhet fajesuar dhe aq shume Z.Rama,ai si pjese e klases politike te ardhur ne pushtet dhe edukuar me frymen e re "demokratike" te cilen perqafoje Shqiperia pas viteve 90 me veprimin e kryer tregoje dhe cimentoje faktin qe ne qeverisemi dhe do vazhdojme te qeverisemi per kushedi se sa kohe nga nje klase skarco politikanesh, qe akoma kur dalin ne perendim hutohen nga dritat dhe ndertesat e larta.Dhe si gjithmone perendimoret luajne politiken e tyre qe tashme e kane mesuar shume mire,ata perdorin per politikanet tane te gjithe arsenalin e fabulave me kafshe, ne fillim i bejne qefin per "arritjet" qe ka bere Shqiperia nen drejtimin e tyre, me pas shtrojne nje darke pune me shume vere e shampanje ku ngrene dolli njera pas tjetres per "mireqenien" qe e pret Shqiperine pas disa vjetesh nese ndjek keshillat e tyre.Pas kesaj vjen servirja e shampanjes dhe e embelsirave qe serviren nga kamarjeret, qe per kete moment zgjidhen nga me josheset,dhe pas kesaj perpara delegacionit vendoset nje cope leter e bardhe qe ne kete moment per delegacionin ka vleren e nje fazolete ne te cilen i kerkohet nje formalitet i vogel si konkluzion i kesaj darke te "mrekullueshme", qe nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse akti ne fjale qe per ju qe jeni ne emigrim ,qe sakrifikoni deshirat dhe endrrat tuaja perzier keto me mallin per familjet dhe shoket, eshte nje thike e ngulur pas shpine.
Keto tipe firmash kan hyre ne mode qe ne vitet 1993 kur presidenti yne i "nderuar" firmosi marreveshjen me qeverine Zvicerane per kthimin e emigranteve dhe kete e paraqiti si nje sukses dhe arritje te demokracise.
Mos u cudit kur shume shpejt kete mareveshje ta bejne dhe me Greqine dhe Italine sepse pritet qe ne Shqiperi te hapen vende te reja pune,por mos u merzit sepse mund te hapen andej nga viti 2143, kum do te punesohen nje numer i madh Shqipetaresh
Po e mbyll se u zgjata ca si shume sepse po te vazhdoj mund te djeg kompjuterin se aq shume kam per klasen e ndyre  politike qe ka aktualisht Shqiperia.
Ja kalofshi sa me mire ju andej

----------


## Fringo

Thelbi i ketyre marreveshjeve eshte pranimi i faktit se Shqiperia eshte vend demokratik, dhe se azilkerkuesit nuk do te ndiqen penalisht, dhe jeta e tyre nuk eshte ne rrezik.
Kete marreveshje e firmosi Sala me Kinkelin ne Gjermani me Kinkelin.
Eshte me se normale, nuk ka qeveria si te pranoje qe perndjek njerez politikisht.
Arsye per azil politik nga Shqiperia nuk ka!!!!!!
Emigranti ekonomik eshte pune tjeter, atij si ka asgje per borxh Anglia, kshu qe mos javeni kot fajin qeverise, se s'ka c'bo qeveria.
nga do e luje bishtin?
Alternativa do ishte te pranonin se ketyre azilkerkuesve, do tu hidhen prangat ne aeroport, gje qe s'ka per ta pranuar asnje qeveri sepse nuk eshte e vertete.
Hajt gjithe te mirat, nga nje i djegur nga Kinkel Gesetz, dhe marreveshja e tij me Salen ne 93.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Prangat i hidhen cdo emigranti qe kthehet nga autoritetet angleze ne SHqiperi. 
Ky eshte nje fakt dhe kete nuk ka askush si ta mohoje. Eshte nje realitet i hidhur por qe eshte i vertete qofte ne ditet e sotme qe eshte firmosur ajo marreveshje. 
Dikush ndalohet nga policia sepse ska asnje dokument identifikimi, dikush tjeter per verifikim, e dikush tjeter nuk e di pse, por te tere emigrantet e riatdhesuar nga autoritetet angleze jane ndaluar ne kufi. Dikush eshte mbajtur disa ore e dikush tjeter eshte mbajtur disa dite. 
Nese ka persekutim nga qeveria apo jo, eshte veshtire ta thuash, pasi per mendimin tim nga nje qeveri qe vjen ne pushtet me revolucion mund te presesh shume gjera. 
Nje nga pikat e konventes per azilantet eshte dhe ajo ku theksohet pamundesia e shtetit per te siguruar jeten e individit . 
Per kete une besoj dhe jam i bindur qe Shteti Shqiptar nuk mund te siguroje jeten e kurrkujt , flasim ketu per personalitetet politike e jo me te individeve te thjeshte. 
Jeta ne shqiperi eshte zhvleresuar tejskajshem. Besoj se ambasadori anglez ne tirane duhet ta kete vene re nje gje te tille, sigurisht nese i ka patur te hapura perdet e range roverit te blinduar...apo nuk ka patur truprojat me vete.
Gjithsesi dita dites klika ne pushtet ne shqiperi po verteton qe eshte antishqiptare, dhe mbi te gjitha eshte kundra nenshtetasve te tij. 

Dite te mbare

----------


## Fringo

> _Postuar më parë nga Fringo_ 
> *Hajt gjithe te mirat, nga nje i djegur nga Kinkel Gesetz, dhe marreveshja e tij me Salen ne 93.*





> _Postuar me pare nga Kundra Rrymes_Gjithsesi dita dites klika ne pushtet ne shqiperi po verteton qe eshte antishqiptare, dhe mbi te gjitha eshte kundra nenshtetasve te tij.


Kundra Rrymes, historia po perserit veteveten, prandaj do kish qene me e sakte te kishe perdorur shumesin, as in, klikat ne pushtet (PD 92-97 PS 97-present) po e vertetojne.................
E kam provuar ne kurriz, prandaj dhe simpatizoj me problemin, po dhe qe 95% - 99% e te ikurve genjejne per te marre azil, po ashtu eshte e vertet, dhe kete se luan as topi.

----------


## HERNAND

Te me falni per vazhdimin e shkrimit,por mora shkas nga shkrimet e botuara direkt pas meje dhe per kete me duhet te vazhdoj dhe per pak per te sqaruar tezen time ,jo per te replikuar sesa per te bindur ata qe me kane keqkuptuar.
Persa i takon qeverise ne fjale ne rradhe te pare une nuk fajesova vetem ate, apo paraardhesen e saj por te gjithe klasen politike shqipetare e cila qe nga pikenisja e saj "demokratike" ka punuar ,dhe per kete ka njemije fakte , gjithmone kunder interesave te shqipetareve kudo qe ndodhen dhe gjithmone kane qene pozicionuar ne krahun e kundert te drejtimit te zhvillimit pra ne krahun e regresit(mos flasim ketu per vitet e komunizmit,se ato i njohim te gjithe)
Se ne kete moment nis dhe te jap fakte do te me duhen dite qe te shkruaj dhe nuk e di se keto dite mund te arrijne ne vite,
Nuk ka rendesi te diskutojme se kush ka te drejte PS apo PD per mua te dy keto parti jane krijuar dhe jetojne vetem per shkaterrim dhe perfitim vetjak, dhe te gjithe ata qe aderojne kane nje sllogan qe per ate qe e ka kuptuar eshte"TE BEJME LEKE SA TE MUNDEMI" dhe pastaj te ikim nga Shqiperia dhe per kete ka me qindra shembuj dhe kjo vihet re me teper ne momentin kur nderrohen pushtetet dhe per ata qe jane ne emigrim e dine me mire se gjithkush nga ata ka afer baneses ose te pakten njeh nje nga keta ishpolitikane o funksionare qe ne Shqiperi i kane letrat akoma te hapura ose kane gjetur nje mik, ose kane dhene leke per ti mbyllur.
Nejse ne te gjithe plasem duke akuzuar greket, serbet, maqedonasit o cian ose dhe dreqin per rremujat e 97, por mendoni pak me gjak ftohte dhe lerini pak me nje ane merite e kota politike dhe do te shikoni qe te vetmit qe u ka interesuar nje rremuje e tille jane politikanet tane po po politikanet tane te famshem.
Pse mund te pyesni ju?
Po pse valle grekerve o serbeve ju intresonte qe te zhduknin dokumentacionet e doganave,dokumentacionet e armeve per te mbuluar tregetite e tyre,atyre u interesonte te hapeshin magazinat e shtetit dhe te zhdukesin te gjithe dokumentat me funderrinen e mallrave qe kishin mbetur pa vjedhur,atyre u interesonte vjedhja e thesarit,o qindra e mijera poshtersi te tjera nga zhdukja e hartave te pronave etj etj.
Une nje sygjerim  po kam per shtetet Europiane si dhe USA,qe nese duan me te vertete  te ndihmojne sa do pak Shqiperine duhet te bejne nje ligj qe asnje ish politikan Shqipetar mos lejohet te jetoje ne ato shtete pasi ka vjedhur ne vendin e tij me pare.
Keshtu qe kjo klase politike nuk do e ndjeje me veten kalimtare ne shoqerine shqipetare por pjese te saj dhe keshtu do te detyrohet te mendoje pak per kete vend  te shumevuajtur.
Me falni dhe nje here per shqetesimin por e ndjej te nevojshme te pakten te bashkeshqyrtoj mendimet me ju qe me te vertete e keni per nder qe jeni Shqipetar ashtu si dhe une.

----------


## OP-POWER

Nuk e di c'fare po ben LUAN RAMA por per ne qe jetojme
 ne ANGLI nuk eshte aspak gje e mire. Ne kete shkrim po jap mendimet e shume shokeve qe une njoh.

----------


## BOY_UK

te shkretet shqiptar cfar po heqin  :buzeqeshje:  runu mos delni shum se te sshkretet ju:P sidomos po bet rremuja direkt ne bisht te avionit edhe ta paguajn ata bileten ske nevoj me shpenzua lekt :P

----------

